# Floyd Mayweather Vs. Miguel Cotto Scheduled For May 5



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> In news that directly impacts the UFC, Floyd Mayweather will be fighting Miguel Cotto in Las Vegas on May 5. The news came during Floyd's licensing hearing with the Nevada State Athletic Commission today, ending speculation about who Mayweather would fight after the idea of a bout with Manny Pacquiao was shot down yet again.
> 
> While Mayweather was calling out Pacquiao, Top Rank said Manny wouldn't be ready by May 5 due to a cut suffered in the Juan Manuel Marquez fight last November while Floyd is locked into the date due to the terms of his delayed jail sentence.
> 
> ...


*Bloodyelbow*


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

I see Floyd fighting him at his own weight and not like Manny making him lose a fair bit. 


Its a shame we're not going see Floyd v Manny because I'd have loved nothing more than watching Floyd toy with him.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Another easy win by Floyd "Moneybags" Mayweather.


----------



## BurrowsTheGreat (Jan 5, 2012)

easy win for Mayweather... Lets see him against Manny dammit!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome Floyd is fighting Cotto at light middleweight to prove a point. Can't actually wait for this fight.


----------

